# Contest Infractions and abusive moderator.



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 24, 2011)

As the thread title says, I would like to contest these things. In order for that to happen I need another moderator such as Garden Knowm, Potroast, or Gogrow to review these past two infractions and an administrator to review the behavior of the moderator in question.







I hope what I'm doing isn't against the rules but there are so very many rules that I did not agree to in the ToU contract I accepted. Moderators by the very job description are supposed to be impartial but I am being very blatantly targeted and I feel that I am quite clearly being harassed and simply abused.

Thank you for your time and I wish you a very nice day.


----------



## Devildog93 (Feb 24, 2011)

I fully believe that these infractions on Cryptkeeper were not warranted.

That's all I am going to say for fear of punishment myself.

EDIT: Nevermind, he is not a mod here.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Feb 24, 2011)

Take them off.. Cryptkeeper is a good guy, sometimes people just need to be put in there place.


----------



## ...... (Feb 24, 2011)

I dont know the story behind them but hes a good guy and I haven't seen him insult anyone on here ever.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 24, 2011)

I agree shit i recieved negative rep for repping cryptkeeper which i think is outrageous


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 24, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> As the thread title says, I would like to contest these things. In order for that to happen I need another moderator such as Garden Knowm, Potroast, or Gogrow to review these past two infractions and an administrator to review the behavior of the moderator in question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you don't agree to the rules then why did you agree to the rules.

now you want to fight the rules. using me as your pawn. 


these threads are not allowed. pm admin please.

thread closed.


----------



## potroast (Feb 24, 2011)

Well, I hope that this is the last thread complaining about fdd. 

Cryptkeeper, you have a valid complaint, the two posts in question are not infractions.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 24, 2011)

potroast said:


> Well, I hope that this is the last thread complaining about fdd.
> 
> Cryptkeeper, you have a valid complaint, the two posts in question are not infractions.


according to you, who has no power over me. 

if they are removed i will simply re add them. we can do this all day.


----------



## potroast (Feb 24, 2011)

Well, you can do it all day if you want to, I actually have a life.

And I'm not an immature child.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 24, 2011)

potroast said:


> Well, you can do it all day if you want to, I actually have a life.
> 
> And I'm not an immature child.


i am, and it's taken me far. 

thread OPEN.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 24, 2011)

This is fucking ridiculous. How can you people be so god damn wanton about this. Throwing out infractions when you obviously have emotional investment in the infractions. A moderator should NOT be allowed to infract a person for something concerning said mod. It should be left up to ANOTHER mod. Plain god damn sense.


----------



## ledgrowing (Feb 24, 2011)

why all the tears dont poke the bear as they say dont fuk with a mod period they can make your life tough


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 24, 2011)

ledgrowing said:


> why all the tears dont poke the bear as they say dont fuk with a mod period they _*can*_ make your life tough


 Can? You don't know the half of it....

Love ya though!!!


----------



## incognegro999 (Feb 24, 2011)

its going down on RIU tonight haha. Woozaa mike lowery woozaa


----------



## ledgrowing (Feb 24, 2011)

crypt i do know bro i seen the shit you put up with bro you get shit on for sure but there must be a reason


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 24, 2011)

ledgrowing said:


> crypt i do know bro i seen the shit you put up with bro you get shit on for sure but there must be a reason


 LedG, trust me, JUST TRUST ME, when I say this, there is no reason. The discussing the info regarding this is infractable....


----------



## Serapis (Feb 24, 2011)

That is a VERY good suggestion. 

Welcome back 



The Cryptkeeper said:


> This is fucking ridiculous. How can you people be so god damn wanton about this. Throwing out infractions when you obviously have emotional investment in the infractions. A moderator should NOT be allowed to infract a person for something concerning said mod. It should be left up to ANOTHER mod. Plain god damn sense.


----------



## ledgrowing (Feb 24, 2011)

bro i will take your word for it trust in the crypt


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 24, 2011)

Just shows how childish people can be..


----------



## theexpress (Feb 24, 2011)

* WARNING.... if you have taken the time to post in this thread you simply must not be high enough... lol im getting there myself.... pure kush to the rescue!!!


----------



## DarthD3vl (Feb 24, 2011)

who watches the watchmen?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 24, 2011)

theexpress said:


> * WARNING.... if you have taken the time to post in this thread you simply must not be high enough... lol im getting there myself.... pure kush to the rescue!!!


 look whos talking lmao...I didnt make a thread about saying hes a stain lmao


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 24, 2011)

Battle of the Mods......Film at 11


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 24, 2011)

Why do mods get to violate rules and not be punished?


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 24, 2011)

I love you guys


----------



## chillwills (Feb 24, 2011)

StonedPony said:


> Why do mods get to violate rules and not be punished?


The same reason the Government can.....they have the "power" and a means of controll over the people.


----------



## Vento (Feb 24, 2011)

Tunisia .... Egypt ....Bharain .....Libya ...And Now Riu ..... Viva La Revolution !! LOL

Can't we just all get along , I'm sure we all understand that we cant agree with all of the people all of the time , In fairness , fdd does a lot here and for the most part is fun , informative and helpful.... But can be heavy handed ....But i would much rather have fdd than some of the ass clowns that frequent this fine establishment 

I'm sure all this could be resolved with an e- Handshake


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 24, 2011)

or an e-blowjob


----------



## Vento (Feb 24, 2011)

chillwills said:


> The same reason the Government can.....they have the "power" and a means of controll over the people.


LOL c'mon man ... you feel they have control over you ? this is a very free and easy place ....I think looking at people as if they have control over you could be part of the problem here .

I see the mods as equal to me but have a few more buttons to push to keep things fluid .

Mods are just guys and girls who have been selected to help out ....they are sitting at home with big fat joints in ther underpants just like you 

Peace and love for all ...Mods included


----------



## Vento (Feb 24, 2011)

NewGrowth said:


> or an e-blowjob


hehe now we are talking


----------



## doc111 (Feb 24, 2011)

NewGrowth said:


> or an e-blowjob


I was thinking more along the lines of an e-hand job. Don't wanna catch any e-funk. lol!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 24, 2011)

Vento said:


> Tunisia .... Egypt ....Bharain .....Libya ...And Now Riu ..... Viva La Revolution !! LOL
> 
> Can't we just all get along , I'm sure we all understand that we cant agree with all of the people all of the time , In fairness , fdd does a lot here and for the most part is fun , informative and helpful.... But can be heavy handed ....But i would much rather have fdd than some of the ass clowns that frequent this fine establishment
> 
> I'm sure all this could be resolved with an e- Handshake


 As long as that e-Handshake involves the reversal of what is virtually a unanimous agreement of undue infractions. I'll apologize for anything I have done that was incorrect to do. We can all be fair with each other. It just takes maturity...


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 24, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> As long as that e-Handshake involves the reversal of what is virtually a unanimous agreement of undue infractions. I'll apologize for anything I have done that was incorrect to do. We can all be fair with each other. It just takes maturity...


He's still crying about electrons can we kick his ass now pops?


----------



## doc111 (Feb 24, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> As long as that e-Handshake involves the reversal of what is virtually a unanimous agreement of undue infractions. I'll apologize for anything I have done that was incorrect to do. We can all be fair with each other. It just takes maturity...


Soooooo, I'm guessing that's gonna be a NO on the e-hand job?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 24, 2011)

someone say handjob?


----------



## chillwills (Feb 24, 2011)

Vento said:


> LOL c'mon man ... you feel they have control over you ? this is a very free and easy place ....I think looking at people as if they have control over you could be part of the problem here .
> 
> I see the mods as equal to me but have a few more buttons to push to keep things fluid .
> 
> ...


Lol I know it really isnt that serious. This is just an internet forum. You dont actually think I believe that mods have any real type of control in someone elses life? All im saying is that when someone has any type of authority there is always the possibility for abuse.

The "power" they have is the ability to ban you, give infractions etc.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 24, 2011)

dont do anything stupid and behave yourself, thats simple. hell I have had 2 infractions since my first week here


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 24, 2011)

I personally cower in fear of fdd's power, one time he strangled a guy with his mind. i was scared!


----------



## chillwills (Feb 24, 2011)

NewGrowth said:


> I personally cower in fear of fdd's power, one time he strangled a guy with his mind. i was scared!


Haha This is serious business!



now back to the e-jobs


----------



## Vento (Feb 24, 2011)

chillwills said:


> Lol I know it really isnt that serious. This is just an internet forum. You dont actually think I believe that mods have any real type of control in someone elses life? All im saying is that when someone has any type of authority there is always the possibility for abuse.
> 
> The "power" they have is the ability to ban you, give infractions etc.


heh yeah i know man ...i was just bringing some peace and perspective .

peace and love


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 24, 2011)

chillwills said:


> Haha This is serious business!
> 
> 
> 
> now back to the e-*HAND*jobs


fixed it for you


----------



## chillwills (Feb 24, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> fixed it for you


Thanks!

So I guess its decided: E-Hand jobs for everyone!


----------



## sputniknz (Feb 25, 2011)

its getting hot in here
so hot
so take of all your clothes
or not.... lol, getting some munchies and pulling up a chair... subbed


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 25, 2011)

I'd rather this thread wasn't open-ended. If this thread _is_ for some inexplicable reason allowed, and the other mods _have_ posted in this thread, and the administrators _have_ placed some attention on this thread, then just tell me what you can do...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 25, 2011)

Freedom fighters... march on


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 25, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> if you don't agree to the rules then why did you agree to the rules.
> 
> now you want to fight the rules. using me as your pawn.
> 
> ...


 If I agreed to the ToU then I agreed to them obviously. There are numerous 'rules' being enforced that *aren't* in the ToU. Such as all these threads you're closing because they aren't 'allowed'. Then they're opened again even though they aren't 'allowed'....


----------

